# Any Ideas??????



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

Every morning I hear them gobble in my field and then they fly down into my neighbors field and meet up there. I have been using 2 hen decoys and trying several setups and calls but they just keep going into the other field. I just bought a jake decoy and am going to try that tomorrow and see what happens. Does anybody have any ideas of what I can do to get them interested in my field? This is the second year of me hunting this field and they did the same thing last year. I did get a little 11 pound jake to come straight down into my field last year but so far this year, no luck.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Pass shoot em'. :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would get permission on the other field. Or you just have to sit and wait it out. Because if they keep pitching down into the same field they will keep doing it until all the hens are breed. Good luck.


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

we tried the jake decoy this morning and called a little more aggresive then usual. we had him gobbling from the roost for about 30 min. then he flew down into the other field. We are going to try to get him one last time before he lands in the other field in the morning. I went and scouted 2 more spots this morning and they both look great for deer but i don't know about turkeys. I am not going to give up and let this tom win. He will be on the dinner table this year!! :sniper:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Try not calling as much. If he is being stubborn like that, I would just give him a few clucks and purrs right before he flies out, and leave it at that.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

If the tom's are roosting in the same tree as the hens or close to the hens you could go to the roost tree and spook them out 5-10 minutes before the season opens for the day. After you spook them, set-up as quickly as posible and give a few purrs folowed by a few excited hen clucks. Birds will be seperated and the tom will come into the closest hen he can hear or see. This doesn't always work, but I have had good success with this method when the tom are henned up and roosting close to the hens.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

try him in the middle of the day, or shoot him out of the tree, try the middle of he day thing first. :wink:


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

A Friend of mine used this set up...
AND IT WORKED FOR HIM>>IN MICHIGAN
Get a TOM decoy mating with a hen decoy. Set them out in your field..Make sure he can see the setup from his tree...That WILL mean getting out there while it is still dark..To set it up..
Then when getting toward light.. 
Use your hen call and a SHAKER gobble call answering her. WHILE HE IS STILL IN THE ROOST. It should FIRE him up..
Then when he flys down he should come and see who is moving in on HIS hens...
Good luck.


----------



## Yelp softly (Apr 22, 2008)

I wouldn't let it happen a 3rd year in a row. Try feeding them in your field until the season opens. Here in Alabama we can feed game as long as all food and/or bait is gone 10 days prior to hunting. I would load my field down with cracked corn and plow it under before the season opens. Strictly legal and likely to help you hold turkeys because they will still scratch for the plowed under corn.


----------

